# Poudriere : ports-mgmt/pkg: Failed: stuck_in_queue



## cellini (May 27, 2016)

I am trying to compile ports with poudriere, but it keep crashing pkg.


```
root@aasennas:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/poudriere # poudriere bulk -f /home/anders/poudriere -j 103x64-test
[00:00:00] ====>> Creating the reference jail... done
[00:00:00] ====>> Mounting system devices for 103x64-test-default
[00:00:00] ====>> Mounting ports/packages/distfiles
[00:00:00] ====>> Using packages from previously failed build
[00:00:00] ====>> Mounting packages from: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/103x64-test-default
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/103x64-test-default/ref/etc/resolv.conf
[00:00:00] ====>> Starting jail 103x64-test-default
[00:00:00] ====>> Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/103x64-test-default/2016-05-27_14h01m03s
[00:00:00] ====>> Loading MOVED
[00:00:00] ====>> Calculating ports order and dependencies
[00:00:00] ====>> pkg package missing, skipping sanity
[00:00:00] ====>> Skipping incremental rebuild and repository sanity checks
[00:00:00] ====>> Cleaning the build queue
[00:00:00] ====>> Recording filesystem state for prepkg... done
[00:00:01] ====>> Building 2 packages using 2 builders
[00:00:01] ====>> Starting/Cloning builders
[00:00:02] ====>> Hit CTRL+t at any time to see build progress and stats
[00:00:02] ====>> Finished build of ports-mgmt/pkg: Failed: stuck_in_queue
[00:00:02] ====>> Skipping build of ports-mgmt/poudriere: Dependent port ports-mgmt/pkg stuck_in_queue
[00:00:33] ====>> Stopping 2 builders
[00:00:34] ====>> No package built, but repository needs to be created
[00:00:34] ====>> Creating pkgng repository
[00:00:34] ====>> Error: Unable to extract pkg.
[00:00:34] ====>> Cleaning up
[00:00:34] ====>> Umounting file systems
```

iI have tried upgrading poudriere and the _ports tree.
_

```
root@aasennas:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/poudriere # pkg version | grep poudriere && uname -a
poudriere-3.1.12_2  =
FreeBSD aasennas 10.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p3 #0 r300371: Sat May 21 12:47:21 CEST 2016  root@aasennas:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FCGENERIC  amd64
```


Thanks for any tips


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2016)

Try updating the ports tree: `poudriere ports -u`


----------



## cellini (May 27, 2016)

Thats how i updated the ports tree for poudriere last time, i just run the comand again and then run the poudriere bulk, and same result as last time. Stil unable to extract pkg, could that be a permission issue?


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2016)

Is there a specific log file for the build? That might show why ports-mgmt/pkg failed.


----------



## cellini (May 27, 2016)

The only log i can find is this one 


```
root@aasennas:/usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/103x64-test-default/2016-05-27_15h31m46s # cat logs/pkg-1.8.3.log
Build crashed: stuck_in_queue
build of ports-mgmt/pkg ended at Fri May 27 15:31:49 CEST 2016
build time: 00:00:00
!!! build failure encountered !!!
root@aasennas:/usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/103x64-test-default/2016-05-27_15h31m46s # cat logs/errors/pkg-1.8.3.log
Build crashed: stuck_in_queue
build of ports-mgmt/pkg ended at Fri May 27 15:31:49 CEST 2016
build time: 00:00:00
!!! build failure encountered !!!
```

Both off the logs seems to be the same.


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2016)

I've never had that error so it's tricky to figure it out. When poudriere has stopped are there perhaps still some old jails running?


----------



## cellini (May 27, 2016)

There might have been, i don't remember i tried completely remove the poudriere zfs dataset when it stopped working. and then rebuild it with poudriere, but still no change.


----------

